# Eclipse 3.1 mit CDT 3.0.0 unter Suse 9.3



## SteffBoi (29. September 2005)

Hallo,

und zwar bin ein Frischling bei der Benutzung des Linux-Betriebssystemes. Jetzt habe ich dann also versucht eclipse 3.1. zu installieren (was auch gelang). Da ich aber nicht Java sondern C++ erlernen muss, hab ich CDT 3.0.0 installiert. Damit hat jetzt wohl aber entweder Suse und/oder eclipse ein Problem, da eclipse nicht mehr stabil läuft (wenn es sich überhaupt noch starten läßt). Der einzige Hinweis denn ich noch geben kann ist, dass in der Fehlermeldung die JVM als Ursache ausgewiesen wird! Meine Frage also ob hier jemand das Problem kennt oder jemanden kennt der mir weiter helfen kann 

danke schon mal


----------

